

A telling story of Sealand, Havenco, and wikileaks. - shimon_e
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/sealand-and-havenco.ars

======
rdl
This is probably the most accurate account of the whole Sealand/HavenCo thing
anywhere (there are a few minor details which are missing, but it's basically
as accurate as one could hope to be).

It's also not quite as good as the same author's 80 page law review article
(linked from it) -- which is IMO utterly amazing, and has lots of legal
insights we never considered at the time.

"Code not laws" has been around a long time, and in 2012, I'd have to add
"code not concrete", too.

~~~
shimon_e
Yeah it's a good read. Surprised it's not gaining more than a handful of up
votes. It's made the home page of the verge and slashdot. Did I choose a poor
title? Post at the wrong time? Oh well...

~~~
rdl
It was 10-12 years ago, and isn't really development related vs. a cautionary
tale.

I will submit the 80 page version and see how people feel.

